# New Leatherman Serac Lights?



## NeitherExtreme (Aug 19, 2008)

It seems Leatherman is coming out with a group of three new LED flashligts. I don't have a lot of info, but here's the links to Leatherman's Image Library...
Promotional pics of the new lights.
S1 & S2 sell sheet.
S3 sell sheet.
FAQ sheet.

Super short version... 
All= waterproof, type III HA aluminum, tail click, regulated
Serac 1= 1xAAA, Nichia 5mm GS-K1, 1 level output, smooth AL reflector
Serac 2=1xAAA, Cree XLamp XR-E, 2 level output, textured AL reflector
Serac 3=1xCR123, Cree XLamp XR-E, 3 level output, textured AL relector

Any thoughts from the flashlight gurus?:candle:


----------



## scottaw (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm in, the S3 looks pretty cool, if pricing is in line i'm sure i'll grab one.


----------



## NeitherExtreme (Aug 19, 2008)

scottaw said:


> I'm in, the S3 looks pretty cool, if pricing is in line i'm sure i'll grab one.


Yeah, I'm hoping that LM use their considerable size, recognition, and distribution to sell these at a reasonable price...


----------



## 1 what (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess they will be well made and not inexpensive. Light output is not outstanding. I don't know if I need/want another light of this format.:sigh:


----------



## LukeA (Aug 19, 2008)

Clicky 2-mode 1AAA is nice.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 19, 2008)

Its nice to see more and more main stream brands putting out higher quality lights. However, there is nothing particularly mindblowing about the stats of these lights. Then again, leatherman usually puts out a pretty decent product, albeit it a fairly pricey one. I will be very interested to see what the pricing on these will eventually be.


----------



## NeitherExtreme (Aug 19, 2008)

1 what said:


> Light output is not outstanding.


 I noticed that too and wondered a bit about it.:thinking:


----------



## superflytnt (Aug 19, 2008)

dupe, sorry folks


----------



## superflytnt (Aug 19, 2008)

1 what said:


> I guess they will be well made and not inexpensive. *Light output is not outstanding*. I don't know if I need/want another light of this format.:sigh:


 



If the #'s are true then the S3 is comparable to my SF E1B, I'd say that that's decent. 7 lumens for 35 hours on low ain't bad at all IMO.

That S2 sounds interesting as well, kind of like a pre-made LOD-Microstream with a bit less output and only two-levels. The numbers (35 lumens for 45 minutes) actually sound pretty realistic if they're based on alkaline cells. That's better than my LOD can do on an alkie and there's no way that it's 75 lumens, LOL. I'm lookin' forward to some reviews on these, if they're decently built and priced right I can see these as great gift lights.....................plenty bright for a non-flashaholic, easy UI's and simple clicky switches.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 19, 2008)

Interesting so far. Too bad they didn't make a model with AA's. It'll be interesting to compare the S1 to the Fenix E01.


----------



## fstuff (Aug 19, 2008)

NeitherExtreme said:


> It seems Leatherman is coming out with a group of three new LED flashligts. I don't have a lot of info, but here's the links to Leatherman's Image Library...
> Promotional pics of the new lights.
> S1 & S2 sell sheet.
> S3 sell sheet.
> ...


 
Nichia 5mm?

these the same bulbs in DX's $4 1W 1AA?


----------



## 2sparky (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL....What!!! no cool pliers!?!?!?! Or knife blade!?!?!?! Im def. Not in...lol In all seriousness I cant wait.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 19, 2008)

Doug Ritter had a bit on these in his blog - seemed promising but the function is a deal breaker for me - apparently a reverse clickie so you toggle between low and high with a soft press, which isn't an issue, but apparently it neither remembers the last mode nor starts at the same point each time, but after off it continues to the next level. I.e. if you're in low, turn it off, it starts on high the next time, or on the CR123 model if you're in medium, turn it off, the next time you turn it on you'll be in high. I can't find any rationale for that approach to the UI - requiring you to remember the last mode and then toggle to the next one. I suspect for many here, assuming that is how they work, that will not be a popular approach. Very disappointing as I like the look of them.


----------



## NeitherExtreme (Aug 19, 2008)

Gatsby said:


> Doug Ritter had a bit on these in his blog - seemed promising but the function is a deal breaker for me - apparently a reverse clickie so you toggle between low and high with a soft press, which isn't an issue, but apparently it neither remembers the last mode nor starts at the same point each time, but after off it continues to the next level. I.e. if you're in low, turn it off, it starts on high the next time, or on the CR123 model if you're in medium, turn it off, the next time you turn it on you'll be in high. I can't find any rationale for that approach to the UI - requiring you to remember the last mode and then toggle to the next one. I suspect for many here, assuming that is how they work, that will not be a popular approach. Very disappointing as I like the look of them.



That's a bit of a turnoff....
(No pun intended)


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 19, 2008)

i kinda like the S2


----------



## JoeDizzy (Aug 19, 2008)

The clips look pretty cool


----------



## TMedina (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't fault Leatherman for jumping on the bandwagon, but I hope they put some thought and effort into the product line and don't try to milk too much from brand recognition.

-Trevor


----------



## Robocop (Aug 20, 2008)

I actually like the 2 tone look and for some reason the simple clip design looks pretty slick as well. I am wondering if the stainless bezel will make it feel odd or topheavy in the hand....regardless pretty interesting look.


----------



## GPB (Aug 21, 2008)

I really like that S3. Depending on its price point that could be a turning point in mainstream flashlights. Anyone know if they are out yet, or has any idea when they will be available.


----------



## NeitherExtreme (Aug 21, 2008)

GPB said:


> I really like that S3. Depending on its price point that could be a turning point in mainstream flashlights. Anyone know if they are out yet, or has any idea when they will be available.


I haven't heard anything about that. They aren't even up on their main site yet, nor have I gotten a newletter, which is what they normally seem to do when introducing something this new.

Edit: Scratch that... This site states fall 2008 for release.It also gives $25, 50, & 70 as the MSRP on the lights.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 23, 2008)

This person is supposedly showing the beam shot of the 3 levels of Leatherman Serac S3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfSGQDvGE0o


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 23, 2008)

Gatsby said:


> Doug Ritter had a bit on these in his blog - seemed promising but the function is a deal breaker for me - apparently a reverse clickie so you toggle between low and high with a soft press, which isn't an issue, but apparently it neither remembers the last mode nor starts at the same point each time, but after off it continues to the next level. I.e. if you're in low, turn it off, it starts on high the next time, or on the CR123 model if you're in medium, turn it off, the next time you turn it on you'll be in high. I can't find any rationale for that approach to the UI - requiring you to remember the last mode and then toggle to the next one. I suspect for many here, assuming that is how they work, that will not be a popular approach. Very disappointing as I like the look of them.



I'm pretty sure it's same as reverse clickie mode switching used by fenix, so if you turn it off long enough it'll start on low again.


----------



## cave dave (Aug 24, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I'm pretty sure it's same as reverse clickie mode switching used by fenix, so if you turn it off long enough it'll start on low again.



No, the fenix is digital, the UI is in the logic of the head. Sounds like the LM uses a common two position click switch. Similar switches have been used in older black diamond headlamps and some cheaper halogen/LED combo lights.


----------



## srvctec (Sep 4, 2008)

I just got the Leatherman email newsletter today and here is the link it pointed to. The Serac family of LED flashlights

Click on each light to find out more about them. Looks pretty interesting to me, especially since they used OP and included a clip with each light- looks like maybe they did *some* homework at least.


----------



## Mercaptan (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone know if these are made in the USA?


----------



## srvctec (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't know if they are made in USA or not.

Found another interesting link Serac LED lights press kits

From the Word file "Serac S1, S2 and S3 Copy Blocks"SERAC™ S1 LED FLASHLIGHT SPECS
" Lumens: 6
"  6061-T6 Hard-anodized Aluminum Body
" Aluminum Bezel
" Regulated Light Output System
" Detachable Keychain Ring
" Detachable Lanyard
" Reversible Pocket Clip
" Water Resistant
" Impact Resistant
" Length: 3.23 in | 8.2 cm (Keychain)
" Bezel Width: .56 in | 1.42 cm
" 10-year Warranty
"  *MSRP: $25.00
*
SERAC™ S2 LED FLASHLIGHT SPECS
" Lumens: 5 (low) 35 (high)
" 6061-T6 Hard-anodized Aluminum Body
" Stainless Steel Bezel
" Glass Lens with Anti-reflective Coating
" Textured Aluminum Reflector
" Regulated Light Output System
" Detachable Keychain Ring
" Detachable Lanyard
" Reversible Pocket Clip
" Water Resistant
" Impact Resistant
" Length: 3.48 in | 8.84 cm (Keychain)
" Bezel Width: .56 in | 1.42 cm
" 10-year Warranty
" *MSRP: $45.00*

SERAC™ S3 LED FLASHLIGHT SPECS
" Lumens: 7 (low) 43 (med) 100 (high)
" 6061-T6 Hard-anodized Aluminum Body
" Stainless Steel Bezel
" Glass Lens with Anti-reflective Coating
" Textured Aluminum Reflector
" Regulated Light Output System
" Detachable Lanyard
" Reversible Pocket Clip
" Water Resistant
" Impact Resistant
" Length: 3.2 in | 8.13 cm (Pocket-size)
" Bezel Width: .9 in | 2.29 cm
" 10-year Warranty
" *MSRP: $65.00*


WHAT'S IN A NAME?
Serac™ is the series name for the S1, S2, and S3 lights. The S indicates single-purpose.
" Pronounced: sé·rac, noun
" Definition: A large irregularity of glacial ice, as a pinnacle found in glacial crevasses and formed by melting or movement of the ice.

THE LEATHERMAN LIGHTING DIFFERENCE IS THE LIGHT DENSITY VALUE
Leatherman flashlights provide the highest, most consistent output of light for battery/product size of any flashlight on the market in the price range. Simply put, the size to performance ratio is unmatched for the price. Some of these features can be found on lights by other manufacturers, but it's in the size and price for which they are delivered, that make Leatherman lighting truly stand apart.

RELIABILITY
" Single battery design reduces loading errors and mis-matching batteries
" Switch design requires full click to turn on, preventing accidental operation and battery drain
" 
BRIGHTNESS
" Highest-quality LED technology with voltage-regulated circuitry for consistent output

DURABILITY
" Potted circuitry improves impact resistance for electronics
" Aircraft-grade aluminum body (6061-T6) with Type III, hard anodizing means it's lightweight but impact resistant and as durable as stainless steel
" Water resistant O-ring seals keep corrosion-causing moisture out

PERFECT LIGHT PATTERN
" Precision machined aluminum reflector for fixed focus
" Textured reflector surface for a smooth, article-free light pattern (S2 and S3)
" Anti-reflective (AR) coated and optically-correct, heat-treated glass window for efficient and distortion-free light transmission (S2 and S3)
*
___________________________________________*

But from the Word file "Serac S1, S2 and S3 Release" on that same page I linked to:

 MSRP on the S1 is *$25.00*, the S2 is *$50.00* and the S3 is *$70.00*.


So I don't know which prices are the correct ones.


----------



## 6010 nsk (Sep 7, 2008)

COSTCO has a leatherman led light that looks nothing like those..... IIRC it takes 2 AA...


----------



## parnass (Sep 9, 2008)

srvctec said:


> WHAT'S IN A NAME?
> Serac™ is the series name for the S1, S2, and S3 lights. The S indicates single-purpose.
> " Pronounced: sé·rac, noun
> " Definition: A large irregularity of glacial ice, as a pinnacle found in glacial crevasses and formed by melting or movement of the ice.



In case anyone cares, Serac is _cares_ spelled backwards.


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 10, 2008)

I found the S3 for $53.00 .... - not too hard to find with Google


----------



## blarson (Sep 10, 2008)

Will the S3 use AW RCR123 3.7V rechargeables? Pretty retro if it doesn't.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 10, 2008)

I look forward to a review on the S2.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 15, 2008)

I know who makes them for leatherman


----------



## Marduke (Sep 15, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I know who makes them for leatherman



 And???


----------



## srvctec (Sep 15, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I know who makes them for leatherman



OK David, you know you're going to have to spill the beans after a statement like that, don't you? :devil:

Plllleeeeaasse?


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 16, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I know who makes them for leatherman


So Leatherman designed them but somebody else is making them for Leatherman ?


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 16, 2008)

Word is fenix makes them.


----------



## SnWnMe (Sep 23, 2008)

They're CMFs alright. I almost got one til I found that out. Got a Novatac instead.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 23, 2008)

I was thinking hard about the S2, but then I read LED Museum's review of how the memory means you never know what mode it will start in.

Awful design IMO. I'll be saving my money.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 23, 2008)

I e-mailed Leatherman and asked who was making the lights for them. They didn't specify the manufacturer. Here's what they said:

*"The Leatherman Serac(tm) LED lights are designed in Portland, Oregon and manufactured in one of the world's most advanced mobile light manufacturing facilities located in Southern China. This product is produced under best-in-class working conditions and to our rigorous Leatherman product quality standards. Leatherman continues to operate their headquarters and manufacturing for multi-tools, knives and pruners sold through leading retailers throughout the world, here in Portland, OR, USA."*

So who's the Southern China manufacturer?


----------



## SnWnMe (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope it ain't the same firm that made toxic toys.


----------



## Mercaptan (Sep 23, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> I e-mailed Leatherman and asked who was making the lights for them. They didn't specify the manufacturer. Here's what they said ....




Cool, thanks for the information. *Crosses Leatherman Serac off list*


----------



## Marduke (Sep 23, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> So who's the Southern China manufacturer?



Read up....


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 24, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Read up....



Thought I did. Saw a reference to Fenix and "CMF" (whatever that is). David says he knows. I'd guess at Fenix, but I've seen no proof or sources that'll back that up.

Enlighten me, please. :candle:


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 28, 2008)

I have it on good authority that it change mode with half press, so it's essentially a P2D without turbo and blinky.



SnWnMe said:


> I hope it ain't the same firm that made toxic toys.





SnWnMe said:


> They're CMFs alright. I almost got one til I found that out. Got a Novatac instead.



You sure have a lot of hate for something you've never seen, or do you just have lot of hatred for China?


----------



## teshreve (Sep 29, 2008)

My wife works at Leatherman. The company often gives every employee each new product. My wife received the Serac S2.
I don't know much about flashlights (although I have an interest and own quite a few random things) and so cannot speak the speak, but I can tell you a few things about it.
The quality is typical Leatherman. It is enjoyable to just fiddle with it. The rear has a clicker button, which every time it is fully depressed (clicked), the light goes on (dim), then off, then on (bright), then off, etc. If on, the light can be switched between bright and dim with a gentler tap (quasi-click? haha). The body is threaded at the business end and about 2/3 of the way back for battery access. The lanyard can be removed with a cool C clip looking thing. The threads have O-rings, so perhaps water something or another (proof?).
The light (beam) pattern looks perfectly round with soft edges. No halo or rings like a nice bright headlamp I got on dealextreme.com has... although the brightness of these lamps is almost the same (the color is a bit different with the Leatherman being less blue). The brightness is bonkers coming out of such a tiny... umm... openning. The front lense or whatever it is called on my dealextreme headlamp is like 5x the diameter. They shove a lot of light out a little hole. Supposedly my dealextreme headlamp is a 3W LED. Not sure what that means, but might make for a decent comparison of brightness.
The packaging is also typical Leatherman (even perhaps a bit over the top as I'd rather pay for product and not packaging)..

I can take some pics... but I am sure what Leatherman has on their site is better than anything I can provide.


----------



## NeitherExtreme (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info teshreve! So, you're saying that every time you turn it on, it comes on at the opposite brightness... Or does it always start on dim somehow?



teshreve said:


> My wife works at Leatherman. The company often gives every employee each new product.


Hmm... Sounds like I need a new job. Or maybe my wife


----------



## oregon (Sep 29, 2008)

*S2, brilliant clip, finally a 5th pocket EDC to rely upon*


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 29, 2008)

Mercaptan said:


> Cool, thanks for the information. *Crosses Leatherman Serac off list*


 
Good idea. Funny how the lights are good enough to carry the Leatherman name, but not good enough for Leatherman to give its customers a straight answer.


----------



## oregon (Sep 29, 2008)

Combine the keychain keeper circlip, which rides in the groove just below the button, with the clamp-style pocket clip and you get insurance that the light is pocket rim carry reliable.

The pocket clip cannot slip over the keychain keeper. 

The keychain keeper also works as a slick way to remove the light from your keychain even while the keys are in the ignition of your running car without removing the keys.

Wow! Way to go Leatherman and thank you kindly.

Now there is a good chance the light will be there and not discharged when needed.

oregon


----------



## oregon (Sep 29, 2008)

Nabbed some lapel pins while @ Blade West yesterday from the gentleman/scholar manning the Leatherman booth.

oregon


----------



## popcornpicker (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm surprised there isn't more interest in the S3. It seems to have a low low and a high high. For most nitwits like me, the three modes are just about right. I have some of their multi-tools and a few of their knives. Might as well get a flashlight too.

If these catch on it would mean death for the Minimag. Leatherman has a sterling reputation in both the working and outdoor world. If they flood the market before Christmas, MSRP won't mean a thing.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 29, 2008)

popcornpicker said:


> I'm surprised there isn't more interest in the S3. It seems to have a low low and a high high. For most nitwits like me, the three modes are just about right. I have some of their multi-tools and a few of their knives. Might as well get a flashlight too.



I think most people are turned off by the poor implementation of the mode memory. Always turning back on in the NEXT mode is an awful design IMO. It should either have no memory, or at least turn back on in the last mode used.


----------



## popcornpicker (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree, Marduke. No memory would probably be best.


----------



## john46268 (Sep 30, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I know who makes them for leatherman



4-7's is also privy to the new light to supercede the Ell Zero Dee.

Just coincidence? Hmmm


:shrug:


----------



## oregon (Oct 2, 2008)

My S2 comes on in low when left off for a few moments. This is so even if the last level was high before the shutdown.

If you rapidly cycle thru soft presses you alternate between the two levels.

If you rapidly cycle thru hard, full click, presses you alternate between the two levels.

I've carried it for two days (using only the alkaline AAA it came with), clipped onto the rim of my 5th pocket, without a problem. It works, hasn't discharged, does not turn on by itself, its comfortable, secure in the pocket and I am starting to take it for granted.

The overall light feels...rich. I am tickled with it.

The clicky is a hard press, the rubber boot feels robust, which I appreciate because it decreases the chance that the light will turn on inadvertantly.

Low is quite useful.

High is quite bright.

There is a useful central bright spot, no rings that I can see and the spill is generous and practical.

oregon


----------



## srvctec (Oct 2, 2008)

oregon said:


> My S2 comes on in low when left off for a few moments. This is so even if the last level was high before the shutdown.



Hmmm, I might just have to get one of these. I like lights that come on in low first, since that's what I use 90% of the time. Wish it had medium also.


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 2, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I have it on good authority that it change mode with half press, so it's essentially a P2D without turbo and blinky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where did I say that I hate China? Please read the post carefully.


----------



## Brownstone (Oct 13, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Word is fenix makes them.



My first thought when looking at pictures of the Serac S1 was "wow, that head looks just like a Fenix E01".

Granted, there aren't too many ways to configure a 1xAAA light with a Nichia LED, but still I thought the resemblance was pretty strong.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 13, 2008)

Whoever did the CAD drawings is a goof.
http://www.leathermanlibrary.com/displayimage.php?album=91&pos=5

Can someone please tell me how, according to that picture, the reflector can either be inserted or removed from the head of the S2?? 

I know, it obviously works in real life, but someone made an oppsie on the drawings...


----------



## carrot (Oct 13, 2008)

Marduke said:


> I look forward to a review on the S2.



You may get your wish shortly.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2008)

carrot said:


> You may get your wish shortly.


 
Shortly??

Screw that! How about right freaking now! :huh:

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/seracs2.htm


----------



## 999bright (Oct 25, 2008)

Fenix designed them and is making them for Leatherman.


----------



## carrot (Oct 25, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Shortly??
> 
> Screw that! How about right freaking now! :huh:
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/seracs2.htm


Well, I meant an in depth review.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 25, 2008)

carrot said:


> Well, I meant an in depth review.


 
Perhaps another certain well-known CPFer will review the light for us.... Along with 2 other Leatherman models. 

:lolsign:

Right here! .....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210489


----------



## Burgess (Oct 29, 2008)

These lights look nice.


Plus, they're made by Fenix.


:twothumbs
_


----------



## oregon (Nov 16, 2008)

Lost my new Leatherman S2 Serac yesterday, while on a walk I think (Tualatin National Wildlife Refuge). And this, after I went on about the great clip...

It was riding in the 5th pocket of my jeans as I walked along proudly thinking that I was well prepared with a great flashlight. Sadly, it had a new Eneloop inside... sob, hard swallow, man up and muttering "damn I miss that Eneloop." I don't really want to carry an EDC flashlight that wants to jump ship... Thinking twice, maybe I should have lanyarded it to me in addition to the clip (one of those zippy key fobs that retract and go on your belt). I don't like pouches all that much, hmmmmm.

oregon


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 17, 2008)

If Fenix is making these lights why are the lumen/runtime rates so low for a Cree?


----------



## Chadder (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw the S3 advertised in my most current issue of BackPacker magazine. I was shocked to see the whole page ad. It was a strange ad, but was cool to see!!


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 17, 2008)

Fenix also runs ads in Backpacker.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 17, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> If Fenix is making these lights why are the lumen/runtime rates so low for a Cree?




They appear to be either alkaline runtimes, or OTF lumens (which Fenix has started using)


----------



## Chadder (Nov 17, 2008)

I know it's sad to say but I get backpacker; 1st for the flashlight ads and 2nd for all of the rest of the good articles. The first thing I do when I get the magazine is flip through and see what lights are advertised. What can I say, I'm a fashaholic:candle:


----------



## carrot (Nov 17, 2008)

Chevrofreak has posted runtimes. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212996

And my review is here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=210489


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 17, 2008)

carrot said:


> Chevrofreak has posted runtimes. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212996
> 
> And my review is here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=210489


 
Thanks carrot. You did a very good review. Ok looks a whole lot better now. Seems the athe S2 is starting off at a bit over 55 lumens and getting 120 minutes to 50% (down to 35 lumens) on high with lithiums and 55 minutes down to 35 lumens with NiMH. Standard copper top is just worthless however this is not an issue as CPF informed me of the downsides of alkaline some time ago. 

On low I see just goodness with both Lithium and NiMH batteries. I am thinking that the clicky would work better than a twisty with my Jakstrap for a backup headlmap. With my 25 dollar off card I can get one at EMS cheap. So maybe when the sale starts they will have a sale. Thanks again.

Still going to get a the stainless one from Fenix store for EDC. Never enough lights is the curse of this place.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone do any beam shots?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> Anyone do any beam shots?


 
What the heck, here's the link; again.

(Scroll down after clicking on the link).

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/seracs2.htm


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks yea I seen the link but was looking for some beam shots from CPF users. I will get a S2 in a few weeks. The clicky will work great with the jakstrap or at least that is the hope. Used my E01/jakstrap combo for a camp light this weekend. The E01 in the dark dank woods outs off more light than in the city if that is possible. Normal headlmaps whack my tipi poles so the jakstrap is better. Will see how the S2 works out.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> Thanks yea I seen the link but was looking for some beam shots from CPF users.


 
LOL !

Craig (A.K.A. ~ Led Museum) is one of us. And has one of the highest post counts on CPF.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks. 

I read the review again. I fear "rotten squid urine green" above all else so good that the tested lights didn't have this tint but sometimes with LEDs you never know. I don't know how the PWM (is that right?) will be. I really like the clicky and if I read the reports right the light starts on low and clicks to high. If so this is just what I want.


----------



## Centropolis (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought a CREE S2 over the weekend and when I walked out of the store and tried to put a AAA battery in, I dropped it!  I couldn't wait until I get into the car first.

Oh well, it'll be my new EDC for a next while....it'll be a user.....and dropping a EDC is part of growing in this hobby! haha


----------



## parnass (Nov 23, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> I bought a CREE S2 over the weekend and when I walked out of the store and tried to put a AAA battery in, I dropped it! ...



What damage did the S2 sustain in the fall?

How do you like the S2 so far?


----------



## Centropolis (Nov 23, 2008)

parnass said:


> What damage did the S2 sustain in the fall?
> 
> How do you like the S2 so far?



Damage:







I've only had it for 1.5 days but I like it so far. The only issue is that it doesn't have memory so each time you turn it on, it'll go to the next mode from the mode before you turned it off. The beam is nice. The click button is flat so you can still tail stand.


----------



## prime77 (Nov 24, 2008)

> I bought a CREE S2 over the weekend and when I walked out of the store and tried to put a AAA battery in, I dropped it!


May I ask what store you got yours at? I didn't know they were available at brick and motor. Sorry that you dropped yours.


----------



## Centropolis (Nov 24, 2008)

prime77 said:


> May I ask what store you got yours at? I didn't know they were available at brick and motor. Sorry that you dropped yours.



I bought it at a store called Le Baron. But they are in Canada. Not sure where you're from.


----------



## prime77 (Nov 24, 2008)

> I bought it at a store called Le Baron. But they are in Canada. Not sure where you're from.


Thanks. I'm in North Carolina in the US. I have to keep an eye out at some stores for them.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 24, 2008)

prime77 said:


> Thanks. I'm in North Carolina in the US. I have to keep an eye out at some stores for them.


 
EMS should have them in their stores. 
(Eastern Mountain Supplies).


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 24, 2008)

My understanding is the Serac lights are a source of clickies to be attached to Fenix heads. :naughty: I might be mistaken...


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok I got the S2 at EMS. Will open it up after dark. I used the 25 dollar off card from the last sale. The price said 55 on the package however rang up as 50 and with the card became 25. Hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok I tested the S2. Very bright on high and the low is good for what I need. Like the clicky as it seems almost like a little L2D in the way it taps up and down in modes but a bit stiff on the full click however this is a good thing. Also the light can be lock out with a few turns of the bezel. Tint is cool white. Not warm but workable and no rotten squid urine green.:twothumbs

I can't see the PWM on low in normal use. If I swing the light around and look into the bezel yea but unless I am falling off a cliff this will not be an issue. The light does make a very low hum on low and a small bit more on high. I would never have heard this but used it on the jakstrap for a night hike to play around with the S2. Not so bad and it needs to be almost inside my ear to hear it. 

Edit.

This is one small glitch. Sometimes if I turn the light off on high and back again in low mode it will flash high for the first micro second and go to low.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 2, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> Edit.
> 
> This is one small glitch. Sometimes if I turn the light off on high and back again in low mode it will flash high for the first micro second and go to low.


Some of the Fenix lights do that.

Try this: Turn the light off on high and let it set for about 10 minutes. When you turn it on again, it should not do the high flash and then go low...it should come on in low.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 2, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> Some of the Fenix lights do that.
> 
> Try this: Turn the light off on high and let it set for about 10 minutes. When you turn it on again, it should not do the high flash and then go low...it should come on in low.


 
Yup it came on as low. In fact it only happens so far with just the right amount of time. In any case it is not really an issue unless it happened every single time and messed up my night vision in the woods for a micro second and that too is not the end of the world. I am just happy that the tint is not all messed up and the beam is nice and floody. I can see why people like the LODs. Going to order a some LD01s for gifts. Do most LODs hum? Going to carry this for my EDC due to the clicky but kinda want the medium mode of the LD01 for my Jakstrap.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 2, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> I can see why people like the LODs. Going to order a some LD01s for gifts. Do most LODs hum?


My L0D Q4 does not hum at all.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 2, 2008)

I remember people talking about the L2D Q5 hum but I could never hear it on mine. Well not a big issue as even with the thing jakstrapped to my head it is very low. Kinda like the tap to high clicky when used as headlamp. Thanks for the info.


----------



## StoneDog (Dec 3, 2008)

I have the S3 now. Neat little light and my first example of a Chinese-made LED light (yeah, I've been away for a while).

It is brighter on high than the last light I made which was a U-binned Lux3 running at 750ma (yeah, I've been away for a while).

Can this thing take an R123?


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Damage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I feel your pain but that is just the way it is with EDC. If gear does not get tagged and still work I don't trust it. I got some scrapes on mine and don't care. Never could just have stuff sitting around. Kinda like spending the money but not getting the joy of ownership. If you keep the light off for maybe 20-30 seconds it should go back to low even if last turned off on low.

Here is a white wall hunting beam shot on high.







size next to a NiMH AAA. It is too big for a key chain but nice for EDC.


----------



## carrot (Dec 3, 2008)

StoneDog said:


> I have the S3 now. Neat little light and my first example of a Chinese-made LED light (yeah, I've been away for a while).
> 
> It is brighter on high than the last light I made which was a U-binned Lux3 running at 750ma (yeah, I've been away for a while).
> 
> Can this thing take an R123?


Chevrofreak believes it is a bad idea to use R123's with it because first, R123's override the circuit and put the light into direct drive, and second, the LED's appear picked for low Vf, meaning you might drive the LED harder than it is spec'd to run.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 22, 2008)

EMS has a 40% off sale on these Leatherman lights. The S3 was sold out in my area store so just picked up a S1 for 18 bucks! I have not use it yet but will test the light out soon. As for the S2 it has been become my EDC.


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 23, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> EMS has a 40% off sale on these Leatherman lights. The S3 was sold out in my area store so just picked up a S1 for 18 bucks! I have not use it yet but will test the light out soon. As for the S2 it has been become my EDC.



I look forward to your first impressions. I was ready to buy the S3, but it was already sold out.

I'm tempted to buy the S2, but I've resisted, so far. I'm already carrying a Fenix L1P and a P2D, but I like the look of the Seracs and their clips.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 23, 2008)

I just put some Silcone grease on the threads and fired it up. The light is an E01 with stainless bezel and a clicky. A little brighter and less purple tint than my E01 but the LED is the same so guessing this is just the LED lottery at work. I will do a review on the light with beam shots etc in a few days. Going to use it on the jakstrap as the E01 twisty is a bit of a pain for that use and the S2 is now my EDC. I hate to rob Peter to pay Paul when it come to gear as often this mean the stuff is not inside my pack. I don't know why these lights are not getting much press here on CPF as people like Fenix and with the sales going on the price is right. I paid 25 bucks for the S2 using a 25 dollar sale card from EMS and 18 for the S1 with the 40% off. Even without the sale card the S2 is something like 35 bucks at EMS. These deals seem good. I mean the Bezels are stainless and the clicky is there so no need to modify a E01 or LD01/LOD for those looking to do this.


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't find the Seracs on the EMS website anymore.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 23, 2008)

LightObsession said:


> I can't find the Seracs on the EMS website anymore.



I just checked as well and they weren't there. I think you'll have to stop by your local EMS to find them.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 23, 2008)

I think EMS is dumping the whole line. Great lights but I didn't see any move in the EMS down the road for months. 30, 50 or 80 bucks for a small light maybe harder to sell in a B&M store. At 40% off they seem to be selling out faster.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 23, 2008)

There are two stores here that sell the Serac lights.

One of them is a chain of knife stores that prices some items much higher than they should be. They sell the S2 for around $75 and the S3 for $99 

The actual "outdoors" store sells the S2 for $49 and the S3 for $68.


----------



## f22shift (Dec 23, 2008)

20% off at my local ems.


----------



## H.Roark (Feb 19, 2009)

I just picked up an S3 today for $59 CDN. It is my first CR123 format light. It seems pretty nice to me, but I am not crazy about the two tone bezel. I would prefer black Aluminum to the SS. The clip is very nice.


----------



## jeepsheep (Apr 14, 2009)

can the Serac S3 use a 
*RCR123A 3.0V 900mAh Rechargeable Li-Ion ?*

The battery it comes with is duracell cr123 3.0v

What kind of rechargeable can I use in the flashlight, I dont want to burn it out. Thanks


----------



## jeepsheep (Apr 14, 2009)

Im trying to find out what kind of rechargable cell to use for the Leatherman Serac S3 LED 3w flashlight. It currently uses a 3.0v cr123. Would a RCR123A rechargeable cell be ok?


----------



## parnass (Apr 14, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Ok I tested the S2. Very bright on high and the low is good for what I need. :twothumbs:



I have been carrying a Leatherman Serac S2 in my shirt pocket and really like this light!

The high intensity setting is bright and the flashlight feels good in the hand. Easy one-hand operation. I am powering it with an Energizer E2 lithium AAA battery.

A selling point was Leatherman's 10-year warranty.


----------



## DaveG (Apr 14, 2009)

Have to agree the S2, is a nice EDC light.


----------



## carrot (Apr 15, 2009)

H.Roark said:


> I just picked up an S3 today for $59 CDN. It is my first CR123 format light. It seems pretty nice to me, but I am not crazy about the two tone bezel. I would prefer black Aluminum to the SS. The clip is very nice.


The SS will take impacts and damage a lot better than aluminum, which is fairly soft. I personally really like the two-tone look, it serves to differentiate them, and is very nice. But I totally understand the sentiment.


----------



## Abyssos (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the S2 which I edc. The size is good, construction is good, and the two mode brightness is good. My gripes are the green-ish tint on mine and the low mode pwm which is noticeable.


----------



## Cemoi (Apr 16, 2009)

I also have bought a S2 based on the rather positive reviews in this thread.
I am very satisfied with the construction quality, ease of use, brightness of each mode, but I'm disappointed by the beam (see image below).
The hotspot and spill are OK, but there is an ugly yellow corona around the spill area. Note that the transition between hotspot and spill is not visible in this picture as both are to bright WRT the camera settings.
Do other owners experience this, and where can it come from?
None my other lights (including very cheap ones from DX) have such a corona around the main part of the beam.


----------



## parnass (Apr 16, 2009)

Cemoi said:


> I also have bought a S2 based on the rather positive reviews in this thread.
> ... but there is an ugly yellow corona around the spill area. ....



I have a similar corona and I think it is a secondary reflection off the inner lip of the stainless steel bezel. Perhaps painting the inner bezel lip black would help.

Doesn't interfere with my use and I didn't notice it until you mentioned it.


----------



## Ritch (Apr 17, 2009)

A few days ago I bought a S2 in a local tool store, without any informations about this light. My subjective impressions: A pretty flashlight, well machined, decent beam. Brightness like Fenix L0D CE at low and high. I like the clicky. The clip isn't tight enough, it slips a little bit. I was glad reading the positive Serac review by carrot and chevro's runtime graphs afterwards. IMHO a very good EDC for the small pocket.

> richard


----------



## Cemoi (Apr 20, 2009)

parnass said:


> I have a similar corona and I think it is a secondary reflection off the inner lip of the stainless steel bezel. Perhaps painting the inner bezel lip black would help.



If this is the reason, your suggestion will allow to fix it easily.
So I did a test, putting a very thin strip of black tape inside the inner lip of the bezel, like this:






But unfortunately this doesn't remove the corona: it is still present, even wider. Or, rather, the spill is more narrow, so it hides a smaller part of the corona (which seems to be always present as a background, but mostly covered by the spill hence not visible except on its outer edge).
Here is a beam picture with the black tape avoiding any reflection from the inner lip of the bezel:






So this corona is not caused by the stainless steel inner lip.

Which bin is the original emitter?
Has anyone managed to open the head, and upgrade the emitter on the S2?


----------



## parnass (Apr 20, 2009)

Cemoi said:


> .... I did a test, putting a very thin strip of black tape inside the inner lip of the bezel ....
> 
> But unfortunately this doesn't remove the corona: it is still present, even wider. ...



:goodjob: Clever idea. Now, I am not sure what is causing the yellow outer ring.


----------

